# Bootcamp : le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partition, ni restauré en une seule partition...



## guerrich (28 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai tenté d'installer win 10 via bootcamp sur mon mac mini sous El capitan. Quelque chose à du mal tourner car je n'ai jamais réussi à l'installer correctement et voilà que Bootcamp me refuse de restaurer la partition.

Voici les résultat du 'diskutil list'


```
mac-mini:~ guerric$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            441.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk1s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s5
   6:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s6
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +557.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 9DFF0A48-FE2C-4FDD-B6FC-B81B6319BA7C
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

ainsi que le résultat du 'diskutil cs list'


```
Logical Volume Group 2CC1B7D8-9235-4E81-9256-C9991662D13B
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         562855403520 B (562.9 GB)
    Free Space:   114688 B (114.7 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 5A05D15C-2F27-40AF-8628-68DEEA5D7E3B
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 19A9BE97-1618-45FC-A7A0-E254389CD006
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     441866551296 B (441.9 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family B10955D9-1113-4484-A7E5-19116E4DF3D6
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 9DFF0A48-FE2C-4FDD-B6FC-B81B6319BA7C
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          557000032256 B (557.0 GB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider à y voir plus clair?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## macomaniac (28 Janvier 2018)

Salut *guerrich
*
Je vois que tu as un Fusion Drive --> ce qui implique que Windows s'installe toujours sur une partition créée en queue de HDD.

Actuellement voici ce que tu as à cet emplacement -->

```
4:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk1s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s5
   6:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s6
```


soit 3 petites partitions auxiliaires de faible taille > la partition principale *BOOTCAMP* ayant été supprimée et son espace laissé en "espace libre" hors Fusion Drive (qui actuellement ne fait que *557 Go* au lieu de *1,1 To*).

Pour te tirer de la là > passe (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller chaque fois) les commandes que je te présente ensemble dans un tableau -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s6
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 9DFF0A48-FE2C-4FDD-B6FC-B81B6319BA7C 0b
```


les 3 premières suppriment les partitions *4* > *5* > *6* du HDD en les virant à de l'espace libre qui va se ressouder à la grande bande d'espace libre de la partition *BOOTCAMP* antérieurement supprimée

la 4è récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre disponible au *Conteneur CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive et à son volume *Macintosh HD* - et spécifiquement sur le HDD à la partition *CoreStorage disk1s2* qui était la donneuse d'espace au départ

=> la dernière commande est susceptible d'avorter pour plusieurs raisons. Si tu n'obtiens pas de message d'erreur > reposte à la fin  le tableau retourné par un : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```

sinon poste l'affichage correspondant au message d'erreur


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Merci macomaniac de te pencher sur mon cas  

Voici ce que me retourne diskutil list après le passage des commandes : 


```
mini-de-guerric:~ guerric$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 9DFF0A48-FE2C-4FDD-B6FC-B81B6319BA7C
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
mini-de-guerric:~ guerric$
```

Est-ce que ça a une bonne tête?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Problème résolu !


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Super merci beaucoup !!

Maintenant un autre problème se pose, (celui qui m'a amené jusqu'ici en fait) : 

Quand je lance mon installation de windows avec bootcamp (sur mac mini sous El capitan, donc avec clé usb bootable), au moment de choisir la partition bootcamp lors de l'installation de windows, je la formate et quand je clique sur "suivant" j'ai le message d'erreur : "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation)"

Vois-tu d'où cela peut venir?

J'avais déjà installé windows auparavant sur d'autres mac et je ne me rappelle pas avoir eu autant de soucis 

Encore merci pour ton aide!


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

guerrich a dit:


> au moment de choisir la partition bootcamp lors de l'installation de windows, je la formate




est-ce que tu commences par sélectionner la partition au format *FAT-32* créée par l'«Assistant Bootcamp» --> pour ensuite la formater en *NTFS* grâce à un menu du panneau ?


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Oui , dans la fenêtre "Où voulez vous installer windows" qui liste toutes les partitions.

Je sélectionne la partition nommée Bootcamp et la formate en NTFS (il me semble que c'est ce qu'il faut faire d'après les nombreux tutoriaux que j'ai suivi). Après formatage, cette partition ne s'appelle plus Bootcamp mais juste "Lecteur 1 Partition 4". 
Lorsque je clique sur Suivant j'ai le fameux message d'erreur.

Je précise, car c'est peut être important, qu'il ne s'agit pas de la premiere installation de Win 10 sur ce mac. 
J'ai du le réinstaller car suite à un problème de mises à jour infructueuse, windows n'arrivait plus à se lancer et redémarrait en boucle.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Qu'est-ce que tu veux installer comme version de Windows : 7 ou 10 ?


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Je préfère le 7 et de loin mais je ne trouve que l'iso du 10, c'est donc celui là que j'essaie d'installer


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

De quelle année est ton _mini_ ?


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Il s'agit d'un "MAC MINI (LATE 2014)"


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil mount disk1s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère monte le volume *EFI* sur la partition n°1 du HDD

la 2è liste récursivement son contenu

=> poste ici le tableau retourné par la 2è commande.


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Voici : 


```
mini-de-guerric:~ guerric$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
BOOTLOG                System Volume Information
EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:

/Volumes/EFI/System Volume Information:
IndexerVolumeGuid
mini-de-guerric:~ guerric$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Je voulais savoir s'il n'y avait pas d'exécutables résiduels d'une ancienne installation de Windows --> aucun. RAS.

Tu peux démonter le volume *EFI* par la commande :

```
diskutil umount force /Volumes/EFI
```

Je peux te créer une partition au format *FAT-32* de la taille que tu souhaites --> au cas où tu voudrais vérifier si ça fonctionne ainsi.


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

D'accord, mais que fais je de la partition windows basic crée? 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            441.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         557.5 GB   disk1s4
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +557.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 9DFF0A48-FE2C-4FDD-B6FC-B81B6319BA7C
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Tu la reformates en *FAT-32* > avec un volume intitulé *BOOTCAMP* > par la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume fat32 BOOTCAMP disk1s4
```


poste l'affichage retourné par la commande pour vérification


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Voilà : 


```
mini-de-guerric:~ guerric$ diskutil eraseVolume fat32 BOOTCAMP disk1s4
Started erase on disk1s4
Unmounting disk
Erasing
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk1s4: 1088557440 sectors in 17008710 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=864700416 drv=0x80 bsec=1088823296 bspf=132888 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk1s4 BOOTCAMP
mini-de-guerric:~ guerric$
```


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

La commande est passée. Tu peux retenter le coup.


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Je peux retenter le coup mais il doit y avoir quelque chose que je ne fais pas bien.

Donc pour installer windows à ce stade, je dois lancer bootcamp, là il me propose de supprimer l'installation de win 7 (puisque celle ci a été avortée il y'a peu)

Est ce bien ce que je dois faire? Je commence à perdre le fil de tout ça...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Je te suggère d'attendre que *Locke* visite ton fil. Car si je sais gérer des questions de partitions > je suis carrément ignare ès Windows - vu que je ne me suis jamais servi de cet OS. Tandis que *Locke* a l'habitude de se servir de Windows et de l'installer.


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

D'accord, je te remercie pour tout ce que tu as déjà fait!


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

guerrich a dit:


> Je peux retenter le coup mais il doit y avoir quelque chose que je ne fais pas bien.
> 
> Donc pour installer windows à ce stade, je dois lancer bootcamp, là il me propose de supprimer l'installation de win 7 (puisque celle ci a été avortée il y'a peu)
> 
> Est ce bien ce que je dois faire? Je commence à perdre le fil de tout ça...


Comme la partition Windows vient d'être reformatée via une commande du Terminal, je ne comprends pas cette persistance de fichiers résiduels ? Ou alors, ce qui ne serait pas étonnant, encore présent dans la mémoire.

Dans un premier temps, tu éteins ton Mac mini, tu patientes une trentaine de secondes et tu le démarres. Ensuite, tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et si elle est présente, vois si tu peux supprimer cette partition fantôme. Tant qu'elle est présente tu ne pourras rien faire.

Il faudra dans ce cas recommencer les manipulations proposées par macomaniac, mais de façon à supprimer toute partition en FAT32. Dans les données techniques d'Apple ton Mac mini 2014 peut encore installer Windows 7, mais je déconseille cette version qui n'est plus mise à jour, ni sécurisée. Il vaut bien mieux installer Windows 10 dont le fichier .iso a pour nom exact *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*

Ceci-dit, commence par effacer toute trace de partition fantôme avant de relancer Assistant Boot Camp, on verra la suite après. Par contre je serais curieux de voir le contenu de la clé USB contenant ce qui a été téléchargé, fais une copie écran de cette fenêtre.


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour Locke,

J'ai tenté de supprimer la partition avec Boot Camp, celui dit que cela a été fait avec succès. Voici le retour de diskutil list (clé usb insérée) :


```
mini-de-guerric:~ guerric$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.1 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 9DFF0A48-FE2C-4FDD-B6FC-B81B6319BA7C
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.6 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              15.6 GB    disk3s1
```

Je joins également le contenu de la clé créée avec l'assistant Boot Camp a partir d'une clé vierge.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

*guerrich* 

Je peux du moins te dire que la récupération d'espace s'est déroulée correctement.

C'est le sous-tableau du HDD que tu dois inspecter -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4
```


tu regardes quelle est la taille de la partiton n°*2* et tu sais tout. Ici = *999,3 Go* (+ la partition de secours en-dessous à *650 Mo* --> *1 To*). RAS. 

si tu vois une taille de la partition n°*2* du HDD de *500 Go* ou autre --> tu sais que les *500 Go* manquant sont à l'état d'espace libre en-dessous de la partition n°*3* (= en queue de disque).


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Janvier 2018)

Compliqué d’installer Windows... Je suis dans la même galère, courage ! ^^


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

*iDarkangels*

Je pense savoir dans ton cas ce qui coince (en ayant survolé le fil où tu as posté). Mais je ne peux pas entreprendre ce cas pour l'instant parce qu'il faut que je me repose. À plus tard dans l'autre fil.


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *iDarkangels*
> 
> Je pense savoir dans ton cas ce qui coince (en ayant survolé le fil où tu as posté). Mais je ne peux pas entreprendre ce cas pour l'instant parce qu'il faut que je me repose. À plus tard dans l'autre fil.



Hello ! 

Ouh... Ok ! Repose-toi bien, à plucchhhee !


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

Je fais la même réponse que dans l'autre message...

Pour installer correctement Windows, il faut bien répondre à certains critères...

- Avec un Mac non récent... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp09f5f773/mac
- Avec un Mac récent... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2

Avant d'aller plus loin, faites un clic sur tous les liens en bleu pour être sûr que tout ira bien pour la suite de l'installation. Il faut avouer qu'Apple a fait des modifications en fonction justement de l'âge des Mac.

Donc, selon l'ancienneté du Mac, une clé USB ou un disque dur externe formaté en FAT32 sera nécessaire, dans l'autre cas, seul le fichier .iso sera indispensable. Dans le doute, effacer tout et recommencer depuis le début, mais en ayant lu toutes les informations concernant le fait que vous possédez un mac ancien ou neuf.


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Je me rappelle qu'à l'époque j'avais voulu installer win 7 dessus, ça ne marchait pas, j'ai appelé apple qui m'a dit que ma version du mac mini ne pouvait qu'accepter win 10. 

Je vais lire tes liens et recommencer la procédure bien proprement.


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

Tu mentionnes en réponse #11 posséder un Mac mini 2014, or dans ce lien... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...ton modèle est bien référencé pour pouvoir installer Windows 7 _(que je ne recommande pas)_.


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Mes souvenirs me font peut être défaut, c'est peut être pas win 7 que je ne pouvais pas installer mais je pense qu'il y'avait un souci avec les ports usb qui n'étaient pas reconnus (usb3?). En tout cas le technicien apple m'a du coup conseillé d'installer win 10 qui s'est installé et fonctionnait comme un charme.


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Voilà, le couperet est tombé... J'ai recommencé la procédure à zéro, refait une clé bootable, repartitionné mon disque via Boot Camp. Arrivé à l'installation de windows à la fenêtre de choix, je sélectionne la partition Boot Camp, cliquer le sur bouton "formater" puis sur suivant et bam : même message d'erreur....

J'ai scrupuleusement suivi toutes les étapes... qu'est ce qui se passe bon sang?


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

Et pour cause, tu n'as aucune partition ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules ! Quelle taille de partition pour Windows tu avais sélectionné ?


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

En arrivant sur la fenêtre je sélectionne la partition " Lecteur 1 Partition 4 BOOTCAMP". Quand je clique sur suivant l'installateur me dit qu'il ne peut pas l'installer sur cette partition car elle n'est pas au format NTFS, je clique donc sur Formater, à ce moment elle est bien en format NTFS (vérifié avec l'utilitaire de Disque sur macos) mais ne porte plus le nom BOOTCAMP... si il ne faut pas formater la partition à ce moment là de l'installation, quand faut il le faire?


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

guerrich a dit:


> En arrivant sur la fenêtre je sélectionne la partition " Lecteur 1 Partition 4 BOOTCAMP"


Il y a un problème, car cette partition fait 519 Go !


Locke a dit:


> Quelle taille de partition pour Windows tu avais sélectionné ?


Pas de réponse ?

Il faut croire qu'avec un disque dur en FusionDrive qu'il y a un big problème, mais je n'en connais pas la raison.


----------



## guerrich (29 Janvier 2018)

Pardon j'étais dissipé, alors le mac mini a donc un disque dur de 1 To. Dans l'assistant bootcamp je divise le disque en deux (je pense que ca devait faire 557Go). Il manque en effet quelques Go dans l'histoire.


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

On n'est pas plus avancé avec cette information officielle concernant un FusionDrive... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203849 ... !


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

Tiens je viens de retrouver ce message épique... https://forums.macg.co/threads/reme...e-pour-retrouver-la-config-de-depart.1270032/ ...quand pense notre ami macomaniac avec la réponse #59 ?


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> quand pense notre ami macomaniac



quand il pense > alors il est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


J'avais bien en tête ce genre de problématique - normalement obsolète avec «Windows-10» qui boote en mode *UEFI* (principalement) > mais dont je me suis rendu compte dans une conversation assez récente où j'ai pu restaurer le boot de l'OS Windows-10 d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* plantée > qu'il boote secondairement en mode *Legacy*. Pour les amateurs de lecture d'épopées (zépiques) --> voir ce fil : ☞*OS X : Partition récupération (infos/problèmes)*☜ tout l'échange avec *Thaelys* qui commence au message #376.

Je propose à *guerrish* de passer une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et de poster le tableau des disques --> que je voie où les choses en sont et quels sont les index numériques des disques.


----------



## guerrich (30 Janvier 2018)

Voici le retour de la commande diskutil list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            441.9 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                557.5 GB   disk1s4
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +557.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 9DFF0A48-FE2C-4FDD-B6FC-B81B6319BA7C
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.6 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              15.6 GB    disk3s1
mini-de-guerric:~ guerric$
```


----------



## guerrich (30 Janvier 2018)

Mon problème m'a l'air fort semblable à celui du fil :https://forums.macg.co/threads/reme...e-pour-retrouver-la-config-de-depart.1270032/

Quand je redémarre en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée pour reprendre l'installation windows à partir de la fenêtre de choix de partition j'ai également cette erreur "le disque sélectionné est du style partition GPT"


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Le message : « *le disque sélectionné est du style partition GPT* » --> signifie que l'installateur veut pouvoir adresser la partition *BOOTCAMP* par l'intermédiaire d'une table *MBR* valide et pas par la *GPT* (table *GUID* principale).

Avant toute manipulation pour lui donner satisfaction > passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne l'état (activé ou désactivé) du protocole de sécurisation appelé *SIP*

S'il est activé --> tout est bloqué et il faut donc commencer par le désactiver.


----------



## guerrich (31 Janvier 2018)

Pour ceux qui auraient le même problème, l'update vers High Sierra a résolu le problème.

Il s'agit peut-être d'une incompatibilité entre le bootcamp de El Capitan et la version 1709 de win10 (pour un mac mini late 2014).

Une suppression du fusiondrive pour revenir à la configuration d'usine suivie d'une mise à jour vers High Sierra et l'installation de windows s'est déroulée comme un charme!

Merci à tous ceux qui ont investi leurs ressources pour m'aider dans cette aventure.

Faut il marquer quelque part que le problème est résolu?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2018)

*guerrish*

Content pour toi que le problème soit résolu.



guerrich a dit:


> Faut il marquer quelque part que le problème est résolu?



Pour cela > il faut que 3 visiteurs de ton fil s'accordent pour marquer un même message comme "Meilleure réponse". Je pense que dans le cas de ce fil > c'est ton message #43. J'inaugure donc le vote en le marquant pour ma part "Meilleure réponse" (ce qui ne se verra pas). Il faudra que deux autres complices fassent pareil pour que le fanion "Résolu" soit fixé sur l'en-tête du fil.


----------



## johann51 (2 Septembre 2018)

salut guerrish, j'ai le même soucis que toi, sauf que moi, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, comment fais tu pour "supprimer" et recréer ton fusion drive ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir *johann
*
Voici comment tu peux fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration de tes disques. Si tu n'as qu'un problème de partitions > il n'est peut-être pas nécessaire de supprimer / recréer ton Fusion Drive. À voir d'après le tableau des disques...


----------



## johann51 (2 Septembre 2018)

```
ast login: Sun Sep  2 18:35:14 on console
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System       +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 5B4269BE-21C3-44D2-9C04-92A7421A4256
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

Il y a une bizarrerie : ton Terminal est celui d'un OS normal (tu es donc dans ta session d'utilisateur habituelle) > mais le nom du volume de démarrage est : *OS X Base System* > comme celui du volume de l'OS de secours (dont l'image-disque est contenue dans le volume *Recovery HD*).

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure (en *Go*) l'occupation du volume démarré

Poste le tableau.


----------



## johann51 (2 Septembre 2018)

merci de t'intéresser à mon problème


```
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ df -H /
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2   1.0T    16G   1.0T     2%  473438 4294493841    0%   /
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

*16 Go* de contenu : ce n'est certainement pas un OS de secours (qui ne fait que *1,3 Go*). Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil rename disk2 "Macintosh HD"
```


la commande renomme *OS X Base System* => *Macintosh HD* (disons que l'intitulé *OS X Base System* est trompeur et devrait être évité pour le volume de démarrage)

Poste le retour.


----------



## johann51 (2 Septembre 2018)

je tiens à te signaler que j'ai fais tout à l'heure un formatage et une remise de sierra high, donc, ça me paraît logique que le disque soit peu occupé présentement


```
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil rename disk2 "Macintosh HD"
Volume on disk2 renamed to Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

Parfait.

À présent : en quoi consiste ton problème ? --> car la configuration formelle de ton Fusion Drive ne présente aucune anomalie visible...


----------



## johann51 (2 Septembre 2018)

depuis une réinstallation de mac os, je suis dans l'impossibilité totale de procéder à une installation de windows 10 via Boot Camp, j'ai perpétuellement le message "Nous n'avons pas pu créer de nouvelle partition système ni localiser une partition système existant"


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la commande vérifie le *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive > puis le système de fichiers *Mac OS étendu (journalisé)* du volume

Poste l'affichage retourné. C'est pour voir si des erreurs bloqueraient un repartitionnement...


----------



## johann51 (2 Septembre 2018)

```
mac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk2 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 34B48DA4-1E7F-4D9B-BF04-630A0F2AFCFC
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 34B48DA4-1E7F-4D9B-BF04-630A0F2AFCFC spans 2 devices
disk1s2+disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 3 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 63FE270E-F693-473F-BC37-DA4FAF8740A2
Load and verify 5B4269BE-21C3-44D2-9C04-92A7421A4256
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 34B48DA4-1E7F-4D9B-BF04-630A0F2AFCFC appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2 Macintosh HD
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

Aucune erreur.

Comme tu as un espace libre gigantesque --> je te propose un test de repartitionnement. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 5B4269BE-21C3-44D2-9C04-92A7421A4256 600g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit *Macintosh HD* (et le dispositif Fusion Drive afférant) à *600 Go* > et crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *400 Go* en *FAT-32* en queue de HDD

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## johann51 (2 Septembre 2018)

```
ac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk2 Macintosh HD
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid 34B48DA4-1E7F-4D9B-BF04-630A0F2AFCFC
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group 34B48DA4-1E7F-4D9B-BF04-630A0F2AFCFC spans 2 devices
disk1s2+disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 62 MB Metadata Volume with no redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 3 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 63FE270E-F693-473F-BC37-DA4FAF8740A2
Load and verify 5B4269BE-21C3-44D2-9C04-92A7421A4256
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume 34B48DA4-1E7F-4D9B-BF04-630A0F2AFCFC appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk2 Macintosh HD
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 5B4269BE-21C3-44D2-9C04-92A7421A4256 600g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 5B4269BE-21C3-44D2-9C04-92A7421A4256
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Shrinking Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Shrinking file system
Shrinking Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 599 999 905 792 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage Physical Volume from 999 345 127 424 to 577 351 315 456 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 577 351 315 456 bytes
Copying booter
Shrinking partition for Physical Volume and adding new partitions
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s4: 824002048 sectors in 12875032 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=1129320448 drv=0x80 bsec=824203264 bspf=100592 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

Opération réussie. Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques

=> qu'on puisse contempler le paysage.


----------



## johann51 (2 Septembre 2018)

```
dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            577.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                422.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +600.0 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 5B4269BE-21C3-44D2-9C04-92A7421A4256
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

Voici la partition créée -->

```
4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                422.0 GB   disk0s4
```


et voici pour la supprimer et récupérer son espace : passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre - copier-coller) :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 5B4269BE-21C3-44D2-9C04-92A7421A4256 0b
```


cela fait > en repassant encore un : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```

tu verras que tout est revenu à l'état premier (sauf incident).


----------



## johann51 (2 Septembre 2018)

```
imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 5B4269BE-21C3-44D2-9C04-92A7421A4256
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

imac-de-johann:~ johannhumann$
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2018)

Ton nouveau tableau montre que tu as récupéré l'espace de la partition *BOOTCAMP*.

Bilan : ton Fusion Drive est complétement opérationnel : partitionnable > départitionnable.

----------

Relance l'Assistant BootCamp et dis ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2019)

Alors un peu de lecture aux membres qui restent à la rue sous macOS Mojave et avec un Mac dont le disque dur interne possède l'option FusionDrive. Apple a fait récemment une mise à jour très importante qui est celle-ci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209149 ...attention je parle de la toute dernière mise à jour qui a exactement la même dénomination en 10.14.6 et qui a été diffusée quasiment en même temps que la mise à jour de Safari 13.0. On apprend dans cette mise à jour cela...


> *macOS 10.14.6*
> 
> Cette mise à jour :
> 
> ...


...c'est navrant de constater que c'est bien Apple qui n'a pas planché plus profondément sur certaines incompatibilités. Mieux vaut tard que jamais, mais quand même ! Pour ma part, n'ayant pas de Mac avec une option FusionDrive, je n'ai jamais pu tenter de comprendre pourquoi certains utilisateurs restaient à la rue.


----------

